# Rope Halter instead of Bit? What do you think?



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

i argue that rope halters are better for starting youngsters because they can and do make mistakes, like bucking, and ocasionally need a firm hand. and with a rope halter we can do that without risking their mouth. a lot say otherwise but that's my opinion.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Start the foal off in a bit, a snaffle of some sort. Then, when she learns how to ride I would switch her or him to a bitless bridle, not a rope halter until you are 100% sure she is a trust worthy riding horse. Cause like the person above me said sometimes they new foal need a firm hand and some pressure in their mouth to correct bad behavior.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

If you look at ALL of the notable trainers that turn out great horses from pleasure and reining western horses to high level dressage and hunt seat horses to SB or TB race horses, you will find that they all use bridles and not halters.

Some trainers, especially of really 'feely', 'light' cutting-bred horses, use side-pulls and some start by getting forward impulsion in a small round pen with no bridle, but they are cowboys that can ride a bronc if that is what the horse tries to do. Then, they quickly go to a snaffle, side-pull or bosal.

So, I personally think it is quite silly to try to invent it over. When a would-be young trainer attempts to start a horse, they are best served by using a mild 2 or 3 piece snaffle with a chin strap that prevents it going through a horse's mouth.

Remember, the person handling the reins is MUCH more important than the equipment. The best thing you can do is get someone that knows what they are doing to assist you or to actually start the horse for you. It is pretty hard to do it right when you do not know what you do not know.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Cherie said:


> If you look at ALL of the notable trainers that turn out great horses from pleasure and reining western horses to high level dressage and hunt seat horses to SB or TB race horses, you will find that they all use bridles and not halters.
> 
> Some trainers, especially of really 'feely', 'light' cutting-bred horses, use side-pulls and some start by getting forward impulsion in a small round pen with no bridle, but they are cowboys that can ride a bronc if that is what the horse tries to do. Then, they quickly go to a snaffle, side-pull or bosal.
> 
> ...


Well said! I start mine in a half-breed side pull so I get the benefits of both the noseband & the snaffle. This is generally only the first few rides & then they go into a 3 pc myler. I can only think of one over the years that I re-trained without a bit, but she was definitely the exception case and she did blow like a bronc. She had been started by someone extremely rough & had her tongue nearly ripped out of her mouth so she was very untrusting of the bit. She did eventually transition to the bit once I had gained her trust.


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for all of your input and I'll try to keep my mind open!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree that a two or three piece snaffle is your best option because it's going to give you a forgiving but constant contact with her. I've only started two horses so far, but I began with a rubber snaffle on both of them. The first took to it great, and the second I gradually transitioned to an Aeron Riding halter (basically a rope halter with rein attachments) because she had an extremely sensative mouth and will soon begin reining training. She responded great, but I definately think that the snaffle work was a must. 

Its MUCH easier to bring a horse from bit to bitless than from bitless to bit.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

There's actually a bit of a movement among trainers going on, starting horses in rope halters in place of bits. Makes perfect sense to me, and I intend to start my next one that way. http://www.horsechannel.com/media/western-horse-training/riding-bitless.aspx.pdf


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

bubba13 said:


> There's actually a bit of a movement among trainers going on, starting horses in rope halters in place of bits. Makes perfect sense to me, and I intend to start my next one that way. http://www.horsechannel.com/media/western-horse-training/riding-bitless.aspx.pdf


Thanks a lot for the article!!


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

christopher said:


> i argue that rope halters are better for starting youngsters because they can and do make mistakes, like bucking, and ocasionally need a firm hand. and with a rope halter we can do that without risking their mouth. a lot say otherwise but that's my opinion.


I second that. Once trained with a rope halter then progress to a bit. Personally i like bitless and ride in a bosal.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We think of rope halters as being kinder than bits but that is not the case. Has anyone really looked to see how little flesh there is where the knots sit on the horse's face? Those knots are continually pressing on nerves. Add the weight of the reins and there's more pain. I use a rope halter but once the horse understands whatever I am teaching I use a leather halter. I will not ride in a knotted halter for that reason.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The ones with thin, stiff rope and knots over the nose are quite harsh. The softer, thicker ones aren't bad, though.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Right now I'm working with Sun in a knotted rope sidepull. When hers is on there is no pressure until I apply rein, so I disagree that the knots are continually pressing on nerves. It is snug enough to keep from sliding, but not enough to apply continual pressure. 

I'm working in this until I can get my new bridle. For now, she responds well to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I have started and ridden many young horses in a rope halter, however after about the 3rd ride I only ride in a snaffle because it give me clearer communication with my horse. Riding with a rope halter is like listening to music on an A.M. radio station. Sometimes it comes in pretty clear and sometimes it doesn't. When I use a snaffle bit it's like listening to a cd. It's clear and in stereo and much more enjoyable.

A horse won't hold it against you if you cause them some discomfort as long as at some point you offer them relief. If you ride in a rope halter but have to constantly nag at your horse trying to get it to do something it will pretty soon ignore you.


----------



## YoungCowgirl (May 7, 2011)

Gallop On said:


> Start the foal off in a bit, a snaffle of some sort. Then, when she learns how to ride I would switch her or him to a bitless bridle, not a rope halter until you are 100% sure she is a trust worthy riding horse. Cause like the person above me said sometimes they new foal need a firm hand and some pressure in their mouth to correct bad behavior.


 
I disagree. 
I ride, train and compete in rope halters.
My training methods are a whole different gamefield but I know that if a horse is in need of a 'firm hand' I would most definitely rather have a rope halter. 

With a bit, you have potential for;
1.The bit coming out of mouth
2. Horse becoming dull to bit
3. Horse biting bit 
4. Horse getting tongue injured via bit
5. I high headed horse (in some cases) 
6. I horse than can easily block the pressure and run away with you

When using rope halters, you have a lot more control.
The horses can not bite and go, the pressure remains. 
Depending on the type of rope halter you choose, the horse will be uncapable of ignoring any pressure applied - no taking off. 
And also, the rope halter teaches the horse to give to pressure rather than discomfort. 

Of course both theories (bit or halter) are 100% related to the rider and rider error - if theres a problem.

Hope this helps.:-|


----------



## YoungCowgirl (May 7, 2011)

kevinshorses said:


> A horse won't hold it against you if you cause them some discomfort as long as at some point you offer them relief. If you ride in a rope halter but have to constantly nag at your horse trying to get it to do something it will pretty soon ignore you.


 
Not necessarily, I've never ever had this issue with any horse who has come here for training. 

This leads me to believe that your horse/s are becoming dull because you aren't being clear about what your asking, or your not giving them a proper 'release', causing them to become dull.


----------



## YoungCowgirl (May 7, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> The ones with thin, stiff rope and knots over the nose are quite harsh. The softer, thicker ones aren't bad, though.


 
Disagree, it's all about how you use it. My training methods consist of a loose rein 90% of the time, and even when there is pressure, it's very little. Other than that, the rope halter lays across there skin as would a regular halter, IMO.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

YoungCowgirl said:


> Not necessarily, I've never ever had this issue with any horse who has come here for training.
> 
> This leads me to believe that your horse/s are becoming dull because you aren't being clear about what your asking, or your not giving them a proper 'release', causing them to become dull.


That is exactly what I was saying. MY horses don't get dull to the bit or anything else because I DON'T nag at them. My comment was to stress the importance of giving the proper release. It is sometimes difficult for a novice to feel when to give the release with a rope halter. 

How many horses have you trained and what do you compete in? I don't say this to challenge you but you are new and it's nice to know something about the people that are commenting.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

FWIW: I use both. I have a mare who hates bits and a gelding that dislikes a rope halter. I tried to get the mare to accept a bit, but she just spun herself up more with each ride. Since she behaved well bitless, why switch?

However, if I was starting off, I'd probably teach the horse to give to the bit while on the ground, and then stick with it. A bit gives you more sensitivity. If taught right from the start, you'll have a horse that happily responds to subtle cues.

I don't think a bit gives you more safety. The bit doesn't give you control - training does. I've met people who think a bit allows you to force a horse to behave, but my mare will respond with fear and anger...and those do NOT help control! But if you start your horse right, it will never become an issue. Just IMHO. I've only owned 3 horses, and am a beginner myself.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Unless a horse moves with it's face in an absolute vertical position or behind it, the knots are pressing into the nerves. Big knots or little knots, they are all knots that are placed where they will work on nerves. I'm trying to not inflict pain on my horse so I've stopped using knotted halters. There was an immediate improvement in the horse's responses.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I start most horses I train or retrain in a rope halter; granted I do alot of ground work first, so they know lateral pressure very well, and can do it with just a light lift of rein/lead. I see nothing wrong with starting a horse in a rope halter, as long as the groundwork is thorough. The issues, I find arise, when the owners have ignored certain aspects, especially bending. Even when lungeing, the horse shouldn't lean on you, and if he does, you can guarentee, he will lean on you when you get on, regardless of what is on his head; teach him to give to LIGHT pressure, and you will both be much happier.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> Unless a horse moves with it's face in an absolute vertical position or behind it, the knots are pressing into the nerves. Big knots or little knots, they are all knots that are placed where they will work on nerves. I'm trying to not inflict pain on my horse so I've stopped using knotted halters. There was an immediate improvement in the horse's responses.


Shhh...don't tell my mare. She doesn't know it hurts. Of course, I'm usually using an opening rein, or sometimes about an inch of pull using one finger. But when she gets seriously distracted, I can and will pull hard, and she has never shown a smidgen of pain. I don't want her to start now.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Halter v Bridle? I would say it depends on the stage of training the horse has reached and its mood on the day. 

At the beginning I would always use a flat head collar made of flat inch wide nylon - no bit , which transfers relatively little painful pressure on the nose and poll.

Once the youngster has reached the stage where he is listening but occasionally a bit strong, then I'll use the thicker type of rope training halter which gives me the power of pressure on the nose and if occasionally necessary the poll.

Then when I start to think about bitting the horse I'll get out a very old fashioned vulcanite curved single bar bit which is about 3/4s on an inch thick.

Once the horse is willingly taking the rubber bit then I'll move up to a french link type soft metal bit. That bit gives enough pressure on the horse's mouth to communicate. Sometimes I use one of my Myler bits if the horse is sensitive.

If I am going out on a trail ride I'll fit a thin rope halter under the bridle so that I have something to tie a lead rope to at the head end and something sturdy at the rope end. 

Sometimes in the training arena I'll use an English lunging cavesson which has three rings mounted on what is a padded noseband.

At home we do a lot of work in hand before backing the horse - including walking the horse out into the community - usually on the thick rope halter. On those carefully organised occasions, we need to have backup control in times of ermergency.

I don't like Monty's dually - they are a bit heavy and too cumbersome for my liking.

Why say halter _or_ bit? - why not use both according to the horse, its mood and its stage of training?

I am always very careful not to damage a horse's mouth from using a metal bit
too early in the schooling process. Neither do you want to create a head shy horse.

But as someone has already said: the bit, the halters, the head collars are only the tools - it is the rider's hands which might transmit pain. Schooling a fresh young horse also embraces routine, voice , touch and very, very, careful use of the training whip (or rope in Western parlance).


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay, bit people...it all depends on the pressure you are giving to the rope halter or a bridle!


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll generally ride in a halter exclusively until the horse gets the basics of riding and is pretty reliable, because I don't like to use a bit if I have to do much correction. Then when I put the snaffle in the horse is already soft. The important thing imo is to have control through the body, meaning that I can ride the horse by my legs/seat. If I had to rely solely on what was on their head for control, I wouldn't feel like I was in good shape.


----------

